# Not a clue



## Dooder (Oct 8, 2014)

Until recently, all my wood experience has been with local woods. I can ID ash (of two types), oak, maples, and birches by smell alone. These came with a box of exotics from a high end furniture guy with a prediliction toward rosewoods, most of the box was kingwood or ebonies, literally a footlocker full of those. I have no idea what these are, other than they are highly figured, heavy, and clink when they hit together. Thats white pine under them, in natural light, the flash went off on the first pic. 

 

 Any ideas?


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Oct 8, 2014)

Zircote?


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 8, 2014)

They look like cocobolo or even regular rosewood, possible to sand a side smooth and take a close up? If they are rosewood I'd be careful as some folks are allergic to rosewood (I broke out in hives earlier today cleaning my dust collector) if you get itchy hands from handling them that can be an indicator too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Parks (Oct 8, 2014)

I agree with Colin. The one on the left is mtl cocobolo and the others as well. Suggest that you joint them - see if you get a characteristic coco smell and color.


----------



## phinds (Oct 8, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> They look like cocobolo or even regular rosewood, possible to sand a side smooth and take a close up? If they are rosewood I'd be careful as some folks are allergic to rosewood (I broke out in hives earlier today cleaning my dust collector) if you get itchy hands from handling them that can be an indicator too.



What is "regular rosewood" ??? Cocobolo is no more "irregular" a rosewood than any of the other dozens of types of rosewoods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Oct 8, 2014)

Very hard to say from these pics just what it might be. It most likely IS some kind of rosewood. I don't think it's cocobolo but couldn't rule that out based on these pics. Can you clean up some of the surfaces and get better pics? I normally ask for end grain closeups but on the rosewoods, I have found that to be of limited use. It CAN be a great help but often isn't. Also I've found it a lot harder to get good end grain closeups (of properly cleaned end grain) on most rosewoods than on most other woods.

These pieces almost certainly have a heavy patina one them and sanding off 1/16" will likely make a world of difference in the freshness of the color and in our ability to ID it.


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 8, 2014)

phinds said:


> What is "regular rosewood" ??? Cocobolo is no more "irregular" a rosewood than any of the other dozens of types of rosewoods.




Sorry Paul, to me when I think Rosewood the first thing that comes to mind is Brazilian Rosewood and everything else is just something similar. Not knocking any of the other species as I like to work with many of them, Just apparently not the goodest at making myself more clearerer

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## phinds (Oct 8, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> Sorry Paul, to me when I think Rosewood the first thing that comes to mind is Brazilian Rosewood and everything else is just something similar. Not knocking any of the other species as I like to work with many of them, Just apparently not the goodest at making myself more clearerer


 
That's interesting. I usually think people mean Honduras rosewood when they just say "rosewood", although I do sometimes see that people mean something else. Are you a luthier? Luthiers are the ones that I most often find meaning Brazilian since that's traditionally the best tonewood among the rosewoods.


----------



## Dooder (Oct 11, 2014)

Not the best pics, natural light, 120 grit. dust was orange.


----------



## Blueglass (Oct 11, 2014)

From the original pics I didn't think Cocobolo, but I do see some orange in those shots. Looks like pretty stuff no matter what it is.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Oct 11, 2014)

The pictures aren't too clear and I'm sure @phinds will ask for some clearer pictures if you can


----------



## Kevin (Oct 11, 2014)

GeauxGameCalls said:


> The pictures aren't too clear and I'm sure @phinds will ask for some clearer pictures if you can



I agree, and he might even get an ass chewing. 

When I used to see just "rosewood" I always thought of EIR first since it's the most common species. Now when I hear it, it just makes me wonder which species of rosewood is being referred to, or if the writer knows there is more than one species.


----------

